# Google impossible - Fox Flux replacement parts



## d16rr702 (Jan 28, 2015)

Right side rear tensioner strap broke......

I searched for this but have come up empty, I'm old and not so computer savvy but you wouldn't think it would be so hard.

I need my helmet because I crash, a lot.


----------



## yzedf (Apr 22, 2014)

Contact Fox directly. They may send you the part you need.

FoxHead


----------



## d16rr702 (Jan 28, 2015)

yzedf said:


> Contact Fox directly. They may send you the part you need.
> 
> FoxHead


thanks!

I sent them email.


----------



## inter (Nov 27, 2010)

Yes contact them directly. My flux padding was shot.
I emailed them with the pictures. They sent me a new set of padding, for free.


----------



## dither_king (Aug 5, 2015)

sorry to drag up an old thread

Inter, you were lucky, I just contacted Fox Australia about my strap breaking as well and they cant help unless my helmet is under 12 months old  D16rr702 - did you have any luck?

response was 
"Thank you for the enquiry.
Unfortunately the part in question is not available to be purchased as a spare, however if the helmet was purchased within the past 12 months it may fall under manufacturer’s warranty.
If you think this may be the case take the helmet back to the place of purchase and they should be able to assist you from there"

kinda annoying as I don't ride much so the helmet doesn't get a lot of use/abuse but is now effectively useless with one small break


----------



## pdxmark (Aug 7, 2013)

dither_king said:


> sorry to drag up an old thread
> 
> Inter, you were lucky, I just contacted Fox Australia about my strap breaking as well and they cant help unless my helmet is under 12 months old  D16rr702 - did you have any luck?
> 
> ...


Over twelve months! Contact them again and tell them you want to buy the strap. They may send you a new one for free, maybe. If they can not, contact the North American distribution of FOX and let them know that you need a new strap and that you will buy it, and they might send it for free. I've asked three different companies now for replacement straps and pads, asking where I can buy them, and the companies tell me they will just send me one.

Though, I stopped buying FOX gear because of their CS, and their gear quality seems to be suffering too!


----------



## dither_king (Aug 5, 2015)

@pdxmark

thanks for your reply, will try Nth American contacts and see how I go


----------



## dither_king (Aug 5, 2015)

Sadly Fox spare parts don't currently distribute internationally, so have put me onto a different AUS importer whos contact info doesn't work - may be time for a bell?


----------

